# Apple iOS 11 Update Warning



## HanaBi (Jun 11, 2017)

Apple's iOS 11 update ends support for iPhone 5 and 5C - BBC News

QUOTE - "_Apple's iOS 11 mobile operating system will not be available for the iPhone 5 and 5C or the iPad 4 when it is released in the autumn. It means those with the older devices will no longer receive software or security updates. 

The iPhone 5S and newer devices will receive the upgrade but some older apps will no longer work afterwards."
_
Something to be aware of if you have one of these legacy Iphones. Basically, you won't be able to upgrade to the latest OS if you have a Iphone 3, 4, 5 or 5C. Your phones should still work, but as the article suggests you won't receive fixpack or security updates - thus making your phone vulnerable to viruses and hacks.


----------



## Dave (Jun 11, 2017)

I have a 5C bought just over three years ago. It was still the latest model at that time. Only in our totally disposable and throw-away society could it be possibly described as a "legacy Iphone" or even an "older device"?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 11, 2017)

If Microsoft refused to support PC's more than 4 years old, they'd be the laughing stock of the internet.


----------



## Mirannan (Jun 11, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> If Microsoft refused to support PC's more than 4 years old, they'd be the laughing stock of the internet.



Ah, but PCs aren't thin and light, and don't have a cool logo on the back, do they? Frankly, I think that anyone who buys an Iphone, even if they have the money, is an idiot; comparable Android phones are cheaper, and Android phones the same price as an Iphone are much, much better.

I suppose it's the same issue as those who spend well north of £100 on trainers that are completely useless for you know, training. Or those who spend ridiculous amounts of money to advertise a big company's products by wearing shirts with enormous logos on them. Or...


----------



## HanaBi (Jun 12, 2017)

Apple launches £29 pencil case that can only hold one pen

Should you feel inclined, you can buy the latest Apple Pencil Case, for a trifling £29 for its £99 Ipad Pro Stylus

Yours for £249: Apple releases big book with 450 photos of its products

Or if you really want to impress your chums by making a big statement, go buy this book for your coffee table - a snip at only £250.


----------



## Dave (Jun 12, 2017)

Mirannan said:


> I think that anyone who buys an Iphone, even if they have the money, is an idiot; comparable Android phones are cheaper, and Android phones the same price as an Iphone are much, much better.


I apologise for being an idiot, though I would say I was badly advised. 

I had a Blackberry before. I didn't realise that you couldn't add a larger memory card to the Iphone, and that all the memory is internal. Each time Apple update the operating system I have to remove another app to accommodate it. That is without any music or video on it too, I have an old Ipod for that. (The Ipod is probably called a classic vintage model now.) However, it looks like the new release is going to force me to change to something else. It won't be an Iphone.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jun 12, 2017)

Idiocy is in the eye of the beholder only. I've had numerous blackberries, Samsungs, htc etc etc - all android. I now have an iPhone to match my ancient iPad and adore both. Like utterly. I find them easier to use, quicker to access the internet on, more intuitive and more delightful on every level. 

Having said this, they need to up their support for old models


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 13, 2017)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Idiocy is in the eye of the beholder only. I've had numerous blackberries, Samsungs, htc etc etc - all android. I now have an iPhone to match my ancient iPad and adore both. Like utterly. I find them easier to use, quicker to access the internet on, more intuitive and more delightful on every level.
> 
> Having said this, they need to up their support for old models




Agreed. I tested a bunch of different phones when I upgraded from my 'dumb' phone to my 'smart' phone and I liked the functionality of the iPhone over the others. And I now have an Android tablet that I hate (plus a Kindle Fire that's also less than fabulous). 

But, yes, Apple needs to support older devices better.


----------



## Overread (Jun 13, 2017)

The problem is that many of these big companies devalue their high tech products with the intention that instead of fewer high value purchases; we make many smaller value ones. Of course the costs are still high, but they are built with the mindset that they will be upgraded very quickly with new models and then software or other legacy elements will be phased out which will eventually push most  customers to buy again. Thus generating continual sales for the company at vast numbers which generates them both huge profits and huge investment potential in new products. 


It's a kind of crazy system of production that will, in time, come to an end. The only way it could prolong itself is if we had a continually dwindling population; with a currently expanding population whilst that means increased profit potential it also means reduced resources per-person and once we really hit the limit points of many resources thats going to hit hard.



As for accessories that are stupidly overpriced; a lot of big companies do this. It's basically tapping into the small, but hard core fan club base of supporters. The kind of people that want to pay big money for little things that really shouldn't cost that much.


----------



## Andrew Lambert (Jun 13, 2017)

I had a Mac Pro and iPhone, but my daughter was desperate for another iPhone after breaking hers. I give her mine and bought a Galaxy S.
It's as though the Mac knows this and does everything it can to make my life awkward!


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jul 8, 2017)

Card carrying idiot here, too. 

Everything ain't for everyone.

pH


----------

